# Miller Chlorination process



## wellington_jr (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey Guys

I'm doing a research on gold refinning processes available in market. I have not found any figure, drawing, schem or flowchart of the miller chlorination process. As I know there is a lot of people who understand a lot about gold refinning here, is tere anyone who could send me a picture, a schem, a draw, anything?

Thanks a lot..


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 14, 2011)

wellington_jr said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I'm doing a research on gold refinning processes available in market. I have not found any figure, drawing, schem or flowchart of the miller chlorination process. As I know there is a lot of people who understand a lot about gold refinning here, is tere anyone who could send me a picture, a schem, a draw, anything?
> 
> Thanks a lot..


If your concern is strictly research, no big deal, but if you have designs on trying the process, I strongly recommend you abandon the idea. 

In a nutshell, doré is melted and held at heat, all the while chlorine is introduced via an inert pipe, to the bottom of the vessel. Elements are oxidized in turn, leaving the vessel in the way of fumes. Even platinum can be eliminated. It is fast, and quite good, assuming one has the proper equipment and surroundings. 

This process is well beyond the scope of home refining. It offers risk of death --- something that should not be taken lightly. 

Harold


----------



## HAuCl4 (Jun 14, 2011)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=72&t=7349

Most is there in that thread, even a better, more efficient process.


----------



## wellington_jr (Jun 14, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> wellington_jr said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Guys
> ...



I'm not going to build one, just a research i'm doing for my university. I have some information about the process, quite a lot actually, but what i don't have is a design of the furnace, the methods of injecting gases and colectig fumes...

thanks anyways..


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 15, 2011)

wellington_jr said:


> I'm not going to build one, just a research i'm doing for my university. I have some information about the process, quite a lot actually, but what i don't have is a design of the furnace, the methods of injecting gases and colectig fumes...
> 
> thanks anyways..


If memory serves, there is a little information on the process in the Hoke book (which you can download from a link found in the sig line of many of the readers). Maybe even a picture or two. The reprint may or may not contain the picture---can't say with certainty. 

I'm of the opinion that an elaborate setup isn't a requirement, aside from capturing the fumes and any escaped chlorine. A refractory tube inserted from the top of a crucible so it ends near the bottom would be adequate. 

Harold


----------



## Lou (Jun 17, 2011)

Harold,

Platinum won't be eliminated very well by the Miller Process for the same reason that the gold remains pure: its chloride is not stable and will not form at that temperature, much like Pd. Rh will form a volatile trichloride at the melting point of gold. 

The Pt and Pd halides are only slightly harder to disproportionate back into the elements than gold.


----------



## shadybear (Jun 17, 2011)

There may be something in Ammens book


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Lou. I was trusting to memory of long ago. Seems like what I read stated that platinum evolved just before gold did. Makes sense that you'd want to stop before----which likely explains why the Miller process is generally followed by the Wohlwill process. 

Harold


----------



## Tanaka Zim (Jul 18, 2019)

wellington_jr said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I'm doing a research on gold refinning processes available in market. I have not found any figure, drawing, schem or flowchart of the miller chlorination process. As I know there is a lot of people who understand a lot about gold refinning here, is tere anyone who could send me a picture, a schem, a draw, anything?
> 
> Thanks a lot..



Hie Wellington. If you happened to find anything on the Miller process may you kindly share with me. I am very interested in the process. May you send on [email protected] or on watsapp number +263772379429.

Kind Regards!!


----------



## galenrog (Jul 18, 2019)

Wellington_jr has not logged onto the forum since June, 2011. I doubt he will see your post any time soon.


----------



## 4metals (Jul 19, 2019)

Welcome to the forum. I suggest you check out the library as some of your questions will be answered. 

This thread specifically comes to mind.http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=10541


----------



## eaglewings35 (Aug 22, 2019)

That would make for a very interesting read !!







Harold_V said:


> wellington_jr said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Guys
> ...


----------

